# deer blinds??



## snoman774 (Apr 10, 2008)

hey folks i just started a blog to show off my ground blind take a look and give me your thoughts just one so far but i expect to add more different types till i find one i like then maybe try to make some money off of em lol but for the time being feel free to copy add to or take away or even call me whatever comes to mind lol
http://macsdeerblinds.blogspot.com/
i think that link will work i know its not indexed at google and such yet.

thanks


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

If you want comments on the blind itself,, youll have to SHOW it to us.

I will say it blends in quite well


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

No deer will ever see it. Throw a little more pinestraw on top and no ducks will see it either.You could have just showed a picture of the before it was made shot, cause I still ain't seen it,well cept from the birds view. lol Eddie


----------



## snoman774 (Apr 10, 2008)

sorry go back acouple days in archive on right of page to see pic of blind in open thanks for looking


----------



## snoman774 (Apr 10, 2008)

basically i just cut up a cattle panel tyed it together with wire the wrapped it with burlap.


----------



## diamondtim (Jun 10, 2005)

In Wisconsin, you would have to have 144 sq in of blaze orange visible from 360 degrees on the blind. You may want to incorporate something like this into your blind for the safety of the occupants. The deer can't see the orange, but it will (hopefully) prevent other hunters from shooting towards your blind.

Good luck and good hunting!


----------



## snoman774 (Apr 10, 2008)

diamondtim said:


> In Wisconsin, you would have to have 144 sq in of blaze orange visible from 360 degrees on the blind. You may want to incorporate something like this into your blind for the safety of the occupants. The deer can't see the orange, but it will (hopefully) prevent other hunters from shooting towards your blind.
> 
> Good luck and good hunting!


that thought did cross my mind but we hunt about 120 acres (me and my brother )and all the neighbors know we dont tollerate treaspassers all of them who are able and have tried and have been confronted in the woods nothing serious just warnings that the law will be involved next time. actually its been several years since ive seen anybody inside our fence. guess we are lucky with tresspassers
thanks for the ideas tho
wonder if i can find some orange camo burlap??

got me thinkin i might need to check arkansas laws on orange but i think it just need to be on person. 
but your right it would be safer on the blind


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Well to me this would be so Big and Awkward,it other words not very portable.I would just build a Small Building Blind with Roof,leave it set so Game will get use to it and you would be warm and dry.

big rockpile


----------



## snoman774 (Apr 10, 2008)

i agree br it is big and akward just tryin to use whats available 
and also i rarley get to go by myself i got 4 kids under 11 and try to take one every time so the room is kinda needed 



got email back from agfc they said orange is nor legaly required on the blind but must have required amount on person

still thinkin about incorporating some into the blind itself though


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

diamondtim said:


> In Wisconsin, you would have to have 144 sq in of blaze orange visible from 360 degrees on the blind. You may want to incorporate something like this into your blind for the safety of the occupants. The deer can't see the orange, but it will (hopefully) prevent other hunters from shooting towards your blind.
> 
> Good luck and good hunting!



I carry an extra safety vest with me and wrap it around a tree above where I will be setting. I found making a homemade version of the Gilly suit with blind material works better and sets up faster then blinds. Personal opinion there, to each his own. 

Snowman, try making yourself a Gilly suit and try it out. You might like it better and maybe able to sell a few of them too. Just take a piece of blind netting, I think they are 4 feet wide by 12 feet long, and cut a slit in it about middle ways just big enough to stick your head through it. Drape it over yourself like a Poncho. Then place a camo head netting on to cover your head. 

I took it a little futher and used some old camo clothing and cut them up in strips. Then I tied the strips on the Poncho/gilly suit to better camoflage it and also the head net. The whole suit cost me about 25 dollars to make, while a store bought Gilly suit would run you $100 or better.


----------



## snoman774 (Apr 10, 2008)

Oldcountryboy said:


> I carry an extra safety vest with me and wrap it around a tree above where I will be setting. I found making a homemade version of the Gilly suit with blind material works better and sets up faster then blinds. Personal opinion there, to each his own.
> 
> Snowman, try making yourself a Gilly suit and try it out. You might like it better and maybe able to sell a few of them too. Just take a piece of blind netting, I think they are 4 feet wide by 12 feet long, and cut a slit in it about middle ways just big enough to stick your head through it. Drape it over yourself like a Poncho. Then place a camo head netting on to cover your head.
> 
> I took it a little futher and used some old camo clothing and cut them up in strips. Then I tied the strips on the Poncho/gilly suit to better camoflage it and also the head net. The whole suit cost me about 25 dollars to make, while a store bought Gilly suit would run you $100 or better.


hey cntyrboy thats sounds like a pretty good idea for when i get to go by myself and ur right i bet those would sell better


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

diamondtim said:


> In Wisconsin, you would have to have 144 sq in of blaze orange visible from 360 degrees on the blind. You may want to incorporate something like this into your blind for the safety of the occupants. The deer can't see the orange, but it will (hopefully) prevent other hunters from shooting towards your blind.
> 
> Good luck and good hunting!


Book says that's for public land, but I know that there is a lot of idiots out there, so I do this anyway even on my own property.
Deer can't see orange, color blind, just have to break up the silhouette.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

There's always the possibility of a hunter trailing a wounded deer. They would be looking for movement and might be trigger happy.


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

I'd be afraid someone might shoot a hay bale for fun or out of boredom or whatever...


----------

